# 72 2002 for sale



## m5 deamon (Jun 18, 2008)

72 2002 for sale 

mech mint how ever needs body restoration 

has kormin stage 3 engine w dual 40 doce side draft and msd ignition 002 dist with pentrax pick up
320 5 speed
320 rear drums
tii brake booster 
tii calipers need to be rebuild 
recarro seats 
interior is a 7 out of 10


the story behind it was i was auto crossing and blew the diff hadthe car towed home and when it got home the nose was crushed. i told the idot not to hook up the car from the rear tow hook on the trunk pan did he did any way and riped a hole in the trunk pan. i was planning to resotre her body back to new. also included in sale is 2 extra doors and a hood i think i may have a trunk also.

asking 2000 for her


----------



## m5 deamon (Jun 18, 2008)

if i have too i will part her out


----------

